# My first Carbon frameset and build specs



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Sette Phantom Carbon Mountain Frame*​
Weight: 2.452 pounds (1112 grams)































































































































*Build Specs:* (all the components are in my toy box)
Frame: !7" (12K Carbon)
Fork: Manitou R7 MRD Absolute (100mm)
Shifters: SRAM XO (grippers)
Front Derailleur: Shimano M970 XTR 
Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO (med cage)
Cables Housing: Nokon
Crankset: Race Face Next Carbon
Chainrings: ExtraLite (44x32x22)
Bottom-Bracket: Shimano M970 XTR
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace (12x27)
Chain: KMC X-10SL
Brakes: Avid SD Ultimate
Levers: ExtraLite
Wheelset: Cane Creek Zonos
Skewers: Control Tech Race (bolt-on)
Tires: Conti Speed King SS (2.3 f/r)
Tubes: Maxxis Ultralight (SV)
Headset: Cane Creek ZS-3 
Spacers: Winwood
Handlebar: Syntace Duraflite Carbon Flat Bar
Stem: Syntace F99 (90mm)
Seatpost: Easton EC70 Carbon (31.6 x 400mm)
Seatpost Clamp: M2 Racer (34.9mm w/ti bolt)
Grips: OURY
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR (135g)
Pedals: Tioga Surefoot 8

Target Weight: 18.8 pounds


~Jake


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Chainrings: ExtraLite (44x32x22)
Whats expected crank ring savings with these rings... nice build specs.. 
Nice frame... 17 inches...hmmmm could fit me...


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

thats nice, I like the internal cable routing and can't wait for the complete build pics.

let us know how the frame ride?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

nikoli8 said:


> Chainrings: ExtraLite (44x32x22)
> Whats expected crank ring savings with these rings... nice build specs..
> Nice frame... 17 inches...hmmmm could fit me...


RF Next (stock) 730g
RF C-rings 145g
RF C-arms/spindle 454g

ExtraLite Rings 105g
XTR bb 92g (with sleeve)
RF Cranks (tuned) 659g
No sleeve on bb and c-ring bolt upgrade


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

Sette has two frames - why did you choose this one? the main difference that I can see is the head angle(?)...

THANKS...LC


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Post pics of the build process!

Too bad you already spent the money on the XTR FD...those puppies are heavy! Not to go off topic but, I have a Shimano Deore (M-525 era) that is 133g not tuned at all, and it was like $30 (edit: sounds like I was trying to sell it...I'm not).


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Yes Ill post pics as I go along with the build*



twenty6black said:


> Sette has two frames - why did you choose this one? the main difference that I can see is the head angle(?)...
> 
> THANKS...LC


I have two frames with 71 degree head angles and one with 70..I prefer the way the two with the 71 degree
head-tubes climb compared to the 70 degree. 

*___________*



amillmtb said:


> Post pics of the build process!
> 
> Too bad you already spent the money on the XTR FD...those puppies are heavy! Not to go off topic but,
> I have a Shimano Deore (M-525 era) that is 133g not tuned at all, and it was like $30
> (edit: sounds like I was trying to sell it...I'm not).


I've got a Deore M510 in the toy box that would of fit. Only problem is a flex issue when hammering 
from the middle ring to the large..It weighs in at 123g with aluminum pinch bolts.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool project Jake. Can you also give some idea as to how much you'll have invested in the bike. This looks like a really solid bang for the buck build. I think it will help put into perspective what can be done versus going into a bike shop and buying a new carbon hardtail by X,Y, or Z brand name.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Cranked said:


> Cool project Jake. Can you also give some idea as to how much you'll have invested in the bike. This looks like a really solid bang for the buck build. I think it will help put into perspective what can be done versus going into a bike shop and buying a new carbon hardtail by X,Y, or Z brand name.


Thanks 

I'll get those figures for you later today









This will be a slow build due to my personal health issues :madman: 
Here's where it stands with the build..​


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Why the Tioga Surefoots? It looks like a XC build, so wouldn't clipless be called for? Aside from that, Surefoots have too small a platform for serious use. The Wellgo MG-1 is the lightest platform pedal I know of which is usable as a platform pedal.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> Why the Tioga Surefoots? It looks like a XC build, so wouldn't clipless be called for? Aside from that, Surefoots have too small a platform for serious use. The Wellgo MG-1 is the lightest platform pedal I know of which is usable as a platform pedal.


Can't un-clip with my left foot due to pins holding my ankle together









I have the Tioga Surefoots on hand and I will give them a try..If they prove to be of no uses, I'll change them out..
More pic weights that are going on this build:​








Syntace F99 (90mm)









XTR f/d with alm pinch bolts..









Conti Speed King SS (2.3)

















KMC X-10SL


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

looks good! cant wait to see the complete bike


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Jake Pay said:


> I have two frames with 71 degree head angles and one with 70..I prefer the way the two with the 71 degree
> head-tubes climb compared to the 70 degree.
> 
> *___________*
> ...


Yea...thats the same one that I have. M-525 is the Hub number


----------



## smoen81 (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks great, I'm interested in the final build pics as well. Nice build.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice build + great choice of componants

i've enough parts kicking around in our toy box to kit out another frame - but don't think my vertebrae would be cheering if i built a too stiff carbon hardtail after years damage from riding non suspension steel mountain bikes.

looking forward to pics & a ride report.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I considered buying that frame a couple months back when I decided it was time for a new one. I ended up skipping on it due to the geometry. What can I say--I like Fisher's G1. Awesome looking frame, though. I'll have fun watching the build.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

XTR bb 92g (with sleeve)
No sleeve on bb and c-ring bolt upgrade

How much does the sleeve weight???

Builds looking sweet... What was your Manitou weight... why did you not go TPC?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

nikoli8 said:


> XTR bb 92g (with sleeve)
> No sleeve on bb and c-ring bolt upgrade
> 
> How much does the sleeve weight???
> ...


"_sleeve weight??? _"....6.2g.

"_Magura? _" What Magura?

"_why did you not go TPC? _" I already got one and wanted to try out the Absolute..
I liked the way it plays and pick up a Minute MRD Absolute for my 5" 1x9 AM bike..
___________
Well I'm done cleaning and greasing up all the bearings..Now I need to install the SD Ultimates and clean / string the Nokon's. :eekster:

I'm 1.06 pounds short of my target weight, it looks like it's gonna be close and if it's lighter than 18.8, that's even better..:thumbsup:
































































I took her for a spin around the yard, she pedals *FAST*


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Jake Pay said:


> "_sleeve weight??? _"....6.2g.


Mine was 6.5g. XTR M-970. Heres some pics for whoever was wondering.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Jake Pay said:


> I liked the way it plays and pick up a Minute MRD Absolute for my 5" 1x9 AM bike..


Do your absolute fork seals leak as much as mine do?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Soya said:


> Do your absolute fork seals leak as much as mine do?


Soya, is that suppose to be a common trait. If and or when that happens, whats the fix?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Jake, is that a 1.5 head tube?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> Jake, is that a 1.5 head tube?


Nope, it's a Zero Stack from Cane Creek.

Here's the info: http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...adsets/Cane-Creek-ZS-3-Zero-Stack-Headset.htm

Now back to stringing beads


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Jake Pay said:


> Soya, is that suppose to be a common trait. If and or when that happens, whats the fix?


Seems a lot of the absolute forks have leaky seals. Mine new out of the box leaked all over the place. I installed a fresh set of seals and it only leaks slightly now. Still not terribly happy.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Soya said:


> Seems a lot of the absolute forks have leaky seals. Mine new out of the box leaked all over the place. I installed a fresh set of seals and it only leaks slightly now. Still not terribly happy.


Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully I'll be fine (knock on wood) and if not, I've got a Minute and R7 Super (both) TPC sitting in the toy box :thumbsup:


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice. If it holds up to abuse, that could be my next hardtail frame. Let us know if it feels any less harsh on the trail than your Ibex. Sort of looks like a Scott Scale frame, eh?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Soya said:


> Seems a lot of the absolute forks have leaky seals. Mine new out of the box leaked all over the place. I installed a fresh set of seals and it only leaks slightly now. Still not terribly happy.


Try Enduro seals. Guaranteed not to leak.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome build, Jake. Cant wait to see a final weight!


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Looks awesome so far...Iv been eying one of those frames for a while now...

You could save yourself at least 100g with some foam grips...or even better some red bar tape...

(I hate oury's though...)


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

get Roro .2.1 thy are kess then 400gr and thy are realy 2.1 and SK SS 2.1 are 2.0 

my Roro 2.1 are 388 and 394gr some are even lichter 370gr 


love you bike onlye vork and rims give it cheap look :blush: and crank looks super with frame


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you know if they ship this to England? I have my eye on it.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

They don't, only to the US as stated on pricepoints website.
You can of course have somebody forward it to you.

What an awesome built and bike and it even has inner routed cables, like the Kleins had.

If I could only see it in 19" and the actual weight.
I contacted sette, I'll see if they can help.

This or a Scott Scale...


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

jw8725 said:


> Do you know if they ship this to England? I have my eye on it.



*>Telephone Directory*

USA Phone Orders: 800-774-2376 ext 500 
Canadian Orders: 310-323-3473 ext 500 
*International Orders: 310-323-3473 ext 112*

Hours: Monday-Friday 8am-6pm (PT)

Customer Service: 310-323-3473 ext 402 or *800-774-2376 ext 402 *
Hours: Monday-Friday 8am-5pm (PT)

* https://www.pricepoint.com/helpDesk/ContactUs.htm *​______________

Well it's done 

The sun was going down so the pics turned out crappy







But, here's a few till morning..

Type at ya in the morning....It's been a LOOOOONG day...... 
~Jake






PS. No ride report yet....................


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Man I hope price point decides to make a 29er version soon.....

Jake that bike looks awesome!

G


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

The kool thing about this is that , so many people are admiring it and deep down are lookn at ways to get one and take it even lighter... That will be interesting... Maybe since we have seen it now.. we should see how lite people think they can take it... whats your build specs.. How would you change Jakes great build... besides the grips,,,,


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> or yourself in the saddle


Stay off my bike Mini









This arthritis is a killer..It sucks getting old and wanting to play like a young un









The cable routing through the frame is interrupted, the Nokon liner only goes 10mm past the 4 cable stops..
I tried Alligator liner also and it wont do any better..

Also: The bike specs on the PP site call for a high clamp front dérailleur..
I was lucky to get my low clamp down low enough to set up the proper interaction between cage and chain-rings..

Here's some better pics of the bike..​











































































































Hopefully I'll be up to a ride this weekend..

It's been a pleasure building this bike and I thank you all for hangin' with my slow old ass :lol:

~Jake


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nice one jake

...time to get it dirty!


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi to all on this thread. I was very happy to find this thread yesterday because I ordered a Sette Phantom frame and it will be in my hands tomorrow. I'll be building it with parts that are now on my Specialized Stumpjumper FSR as I've decided I would rather have a hard tail.

I'll try and snap photos and keep you all in the loop for those that are curious. It won't be quite as nice a build as what Jake did but close, lets of carbon and some decent parts. It'll be fun no matter what and I'll ride the snot out of it this summer.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope to god you ordered a Large.
I contacted sette and pricepoint, they have no actual weight or pictures of a L.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn that's hot. Nice build.


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah, you're in luck, that is what I ordered. I'll also snap some photos. I wish a had a better way of weighing it but I'll do what I can. I wonder if anyone knows of a good cheap scale?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

where's the hole in yer putting green? 

Nice build!


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Razor69 said:


> Hi to all on this thread. I was very happy to find this thread yesterday because I ordered a Sette Phantom frame and it will be in my hands tomorrow. I'll be building it with parts that are now on my Specialized Stumpjumper FSR as I've decided I would rather have a hard tail.
> 
> I'll try and snap photos and keep you all in the loop for those that are curious. It won't be quite as nice a build as what Jake did but close, lets of carbon and some decent parts. It'll be fun no matter what and I'll ride the snot out of it this summer.


Lucky you, I'm pretty gutted I can't buy it as they wont ever ship to England.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds great! I hope you'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## ASpot13 (Apr 4, 2007)

jw8725 said:


> Lucky you, I'm pretty gutted I can't buy it as they wont ever ship to England.


Can you just have someone ship it for you from the US?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

I had a chance to do some road (no dirt yet) work last Sunday..The frame is solid and climbs are a pleasure, hopefully this weekend she will see the dirt :thumbsup:









*Build Specs:* The seatpost and stem were changed out to make for an even more controlled and comfy ride








*Frame:* !7" (12K Carbon)
*Fork:* Manitou R7 MRD Absolute (100mm)
*Shifters:* SRAM XO (grippers)
*Front Dérailleur:* Shimano M970 XTR 
*Rear Dérailleur:* SRAM XO (med cage)
*Cables Housing:* Nokon/Avid
*Crankset:* Race Face Next Carbon
*Chainrings:* ExtraLite (44x32x22)
*Bottom Bracket:* Shimano M970 XTR
*Cassette:* Shimano Dura Ace (*11*x27)
*Chain:* KMC X-10SL
*Brakes:* Avid SD Ultimate
*Levers:* ExtraLite
*Wheelset:* Cane Creek Zonos
*Skewers:* Control Tech Race (ti-bolt-on)
*Tires:* Conti Speed King SS (2.3 f/r)
*Tubes:* Maxxis Ultralight (SV)
*Headset:* Cane Creek ZS-3 
*Spacers:* Winwood
*Handlebar:* Syntace Duraflite Carbon Flat Bar
*Stem:* Syntace F99 (75mm)
*Seatpost:* Ritchey WCS Wayback Carbon (31.6 x 350mm)
*Seatpost Clamp:* M2 Racer (34.9mm w/ti bolt)
*Grips:* OURY
*Saddle:* Selle Italia SLR (135g)
*Pedals:* Tioga Surefoot 8

*Weight:* 18.47 pounds (8.380 kg)​








~Jake


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd love to try out those pedals but man are they pricey.


----------



## dom1n1k (Jun 21, 2008)

Very short stem and large seatpost offset 
May be the other way around?


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

*I can see the point there...*

Having a shorter stem and a layback seatpost might be nice. It would place your weight back over the tail more and thus allowing for easier lifting of the nose and taller gears before you can't crank-pop the nose. Thought?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Depends whether climbing is more important than descending or vice versa. Being more forward makes climbing easier, being further back makes descending more comfortable.


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

still stuck  can't get the frame


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

You know anybody in the US you can trust?
Have it ship them there and he/she will forward it to you.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice build, Jake. Now, I feel compelled to pull the trigger on a 2009 Cannondale Taurine Team Carbon frame...but cannot justify the cost of a $700 Hollowgram BB30 2 x 9 crankset just yet!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

When was the last time you calibrated your scale?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I didnt see a weight rating for that frame.....do you think an xl will handle a 245 lb Clyde?
I really like sette's products!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Soya said:


> I'd love to try out those pedals but man are they pricey.


I'll be changing them out for my reliable DMR V12 Maggies with ti spindles.
There definitely to narrow and become uncomfortable quickly...ARRRGH!!!
__________


rockyuphill said:


> Depends whether climbing is more important than descending or vice versa. Being more forward makes climbing easier, being further back makes descending more comfortable.


Ditto dat!!!

I'm still screwing around with different post and stems..I'll find the sweet spot, sooner hopefully than later..
__________


ae111black said:


> I didnt see a weight rating for that frame.....do you think an xl will handle a 245 lb Clyde?
> I really like sette's products!


Give Price Point a call, their good about Q and A..

They also weigh a lot of their inventory for the people that want the facts..:thumbsup: 
~Jake







PS. Got more goodies yesterday ......


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Jake Pay said:


> I'll be changing them out for my reliable DMR V12 Maggies with ti spindles.
> There definitely to narrow and become uncomfortable quickly...ARRRGH!!!
> __________
> 
> ...


what are the red Al button heads for?


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Jake Pay said:


> I'll be changing them out for my reliable DMR V12 Maggies with ti spindles.
> There definitely to narrow and become uncomfortable quickly...ARRRGH!!!


I'm used to narrow pedals, I currently run Wellgo WR-1's.


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Welp all, I hope you can help me here. I got my Sette Phantom and I love it! There are photos to come but I haven't had a chacne to get them off the camera yet. I can tell you that the bare frame weighs in at 2 pounds 15 ounces.

I am having troubles with the rear derailleur though, the one I have is a SRAM X.9 off of my old Stumpjumper FSR. It seems like it won't line up with the dropouts on this Sette frame, any thoughts?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You're out of adjustment range on the H/L limit screws?


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> You're out of adjustment range on the H/L limit screws?


Nope, turns out the core problem is that I was in a hurry yesterday and took the hanger off the Stumpjumper with the derailleur attached. I'm an idiot! Once I figured that out, I took the hanger off of the derailleur and was able to put it on the new frame with no issues.

So, the verdict is, with all the parts off of my old bike in place on the new frame, and nothing adjusted at all, the bike weighs in at 26 pounds. That is 3.5 less than the F/S Stumpjumper. Not bad but I bet the forks and the cranks are heavy too. That is a project for another pay day.

Photos when I'm back after the weekend with the GF!

RK


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello again all, sorry for the delay in getting some photos for you all. Here are some of the shots I took today and when I started to assemble the bike on Friday. I did get a chance to ride it today with all the stuff working and adjusted except for the rear derailleur which, I'd broken the cable for and had to go get one.

It rode very well! It was more of a shock to drop off something than the old Stumpjumper FSR but not nearly as bad as my beater Mongoose hardtail, that is for sure.

With my rough method of weighing it, I came up with about 25.5 lbs, that is 4 less than with the Stumpjumper FSR with almost the same components. The only difference is the front derailleur.

Also, what is a good, light fork with a lockout, I notice the Manitou didn't have a lockout.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

what's with the 3" of spacers?


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Noticed that huh? I am doing that temporaly so as to not burn the bridge for going back to my old Stumpjumper frame. It has a 15mm taller head tube and so I didn't want to cut the tube down just yet. Once I've ridden the bike a little, I'll lop off at least 15 mm. I can't imagine going back but I didn't want to burn that bridge just yet.

RK


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Razor, can I talk you into a complete list of the components you used on the build?


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sure, no problem. I started with a pretty much stock 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR's components with a few of them having been upgraded already.
- Sette Phantom carbon frame, large.
- 2008 Fox Float 120 RL fork
- Cane Creek ZS-3 Zero Stack headset
- Specialized adjustable rise stem (100mm)
- Specialzied S-Works carbon bars
- Avid Juicy 5 SL hydraulic disk brakes, 205mm front and 185mm rear disks.
- Avid Juicy 5 SL levers
- SRAM X-9 front derailleur (high mount top pull)
- SRAM X-9, rear derailleur
- SRAM X-7 shifters (Upgrading to X-9 today)
- Aztec Powerline shifter cables
- Shimano SLX MTB Cassette 11-34
- SRAM PC-971 chain
- Shimano A/A/S 2pc hollowtech crank
- Shimano pedals with SPD clipless on one side
- Mavic Crossmax St wheels
- Specialized XC MTB seat carbon
- Specialized carbon seatpost
- Sette ST-60 seatpost clamp, q/r

That is how it sits today anyway, I'm still looking to shed some pounds but am not sure where to attack next.

RK


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Your saddle looks great. I'm still stuck about to give up - still unable to get this frame to England.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

jw8725 said:


> Your saddle looks great. I'm still stuck about to give up - still unable to get this frame to England.


As I said, maybe somebody you trust here can help you out, or order a Max Ari from Germany.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

jw8725 said:


> still unable to get this frame to England.


Start a thread over in General Discussion or the Passion board..Maybe someone will hook you up








~Jake*..........................







*​


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

All, just a follow-up, I got a descent scale and my Sette build comes in a 25.54 lbs without the pedals but with the bottle cage and speedometer bracket. The steerer tube is also tall yet.


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, putting on a set of Maxxis tires and Slimelite tubes today too.That should be good for a weight drop as well. I have to use the Slime tubes where I live or else I'll be fixing flats full time.


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Update, I removed the 26X2.0 Specialized Armadillo FastTrak LK (not the Elite) tires and standard Slime tubes and put on a set of 26X2.1 Maxxis CrossMark with Exception compound and SlimeLite tubes. 

Ths result was a reduction from 25.54 to 23.60 without pedals but with a water bottle rack and speedometer bracket. So, that made a big difference! If I could get this thing down to 20 lbs, I'd be happy. I believe the next step is to cut about 400 grams with a set of cranks.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice! I like it!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Razor,

To much fork and brakes on that sweetie..........
Fox Float 120 RL








Specialized adjustable rise stem (100mm)








Specialzied S-Works carbon bars








Specialized XC MTB seat carbon








Specialized carbon seatpost








Avid Juicy 5 SL hydraulic disk brakes/levers, 205mm front and 185mm rear disks.








Shimano SLX MTB Cassette 11-34








SRAM PC-971 chain








Shimano A/A/S 2pc hollowtech crank








Sette ST-60 seatpost clamp, q/r






There's a lot of fat you can trim..:eekster:..Just remember to take your personal weight into consideration while you have the knife out..
I could drop more off my bike but them I'd be messing with components that my fat butt needs to keep the bike fun/ride-able  
~Jake*............................*


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I hear you man. I have certainly learned a lot from this thread though. The basic plan is:

- RS Team SID with lockout
- A lighter stem, probably a 90mm FSA
- 160mm Alligator roaters, front and rear
- A set of carbon cranks, probably an FSA hollow arm model

Some stuff like the bars, seatpost, and cassette are heavy alright but the savings seems minor to me. I couldn't give up my q/r seatost clamp either, I mess with seat height too much. But, if my numbers are right, the changes above should drop me into the 20 lbs range. I would be totally happy! I weigh 178 but am also a little bit of an aggressive rider too.

At any rate, I'll be heading out in a couple hours to give this thing of mine a total shakedown on some trails near a reservoir in my area. I'll report back.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

jw8725 said:


> *still unable to get this frame to England.*


_Well that's all about to change_







_So, rock on bro_ 
*~Jake....................................*


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Shakedown Run Went Well!*

I just wanted to follow-up with the post on Sunday. I took my Sette out to a local reservoir area and rode it for about 6 hours. Everything held together perfectly! The ride was great, it was actually less jarring at times that my full-suspension Stumpjumper on the little stuff and I only missed it a couple times on some of the more rocky trails. Enjoy the photos I took!

RK


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Great pics Razor69, I'm getting that is some place in the southern US states? But where? We've currently got great weather here and the Yorkshire Dales are absolutely amazing for trails right now.

Can't wait to have mine built up, totally exited here!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Razor69 said:


> - Sette Phantom carbon frame, large.- -
> 
> Unless I missed it , what was your frame weight...


----------



## Razor69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, this is in Southern Colorado near my home town of Pueblo. The landscape is very interesting isn't it? It would be cool to see your build and some pics of where you take it. I'll look forward to that.

RK


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Jake, the eagle has landed, you got PM! Can I ask ya, whats that aheadset top cap you have there? Any info on that mate? Thanks


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Carbon Fiber Top Cap*​


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Red carbon Spacers*

Could you point me in the direction where to get these.. and the weights of yours, if you have them?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Got it www.torontocycles.com... Toms a good guy... I didn't even consider he had them


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Carbon Fiber Headset Spacer*​


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Jake do you have a weight on that spacer... my store has Tune... but like these Red ones..


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

I only have the 5 and 10mm in the toy box








5mm = 2.6g

10mm = 5.4g​


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks brother... trying to replace my Chris King Spacers...


----------

